# Recommended Ancient History programmes?



## Brian G Turner (Feb 13, 2012)

Just been watching Richard Miles' "Ancient Civilisation", and it's slow and ploddy. I keep waiting for grand CGI reconstructions of ancient cities and landscapes, but it looks like we'll not see any.

In which case, are there *any* good TV programmes or series about the ancient world with good use of CGI and reconstruction, so that we can see the ancient world for ourselves?

We see CGI reconstructions as a regular feature of Time Team, so I'm hoping there may be a few programmes out there.


----------



## Vertigo (Feb 13, 2012)

BBC: A History Of Ancient Britain Special, Orkney's Stone Age Temple with Neil Oliver was very good and had excellent CGI reconstructions of the temple buildings. Not sure the earlier series had much in the way of CGI though; I don't really remember any. http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b01971gm

BBC: Atlantis: The Evidence in which Bettany Hughes examines the evidence for the eruption of Santorini being the source of the Atlantis myths. This had some CGI but not done very well as I recall (mainly bits of poor CGI of the island erupting and equally poor CGI of the tsunami). http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b00sl29f

Those are a couple of relatively recent ones that I recall.


----------



## AnyaKimlin (Feb 13, 2012)

It isn't on right now, but hopefully there will be a third series.   Whether or not it covers ancient or medieval history can vary but my goodness it has had me sobbing at times. Again it is BBC.

History - Cold Case


----------

